# Vote Grant Hill 2005



## nbanoitall

He's got my all star vote. This message is approved by NBANOITALL

Grant Hill, fighting to make overpaid wannabe superstars look good

Grant Hill, mentoring a young prep to pros PF

Grant Hill, a man able to overcome all odds

Vote GRANT 05


----------



## BallBiologist

Grant Hill almost died due to staph infection after his surgeory..and still playing?


----------



## socco

Same thing was said last year, the year before, the year before, etc. Shut your mouth until he can actually play 30+ games in a season.


----------



## nbanoitall

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> Same thing was said last year, the year before, the year before, etc. Shut your mouth until he can actually play 30+ games in a season.


Considering they finally preformed that correct operation on him, and he's finally had enough time to heal, and he's putting up Piston numbers. I think the ghost of grant is going to haunt your pesimistic smart mouth.

This message is aproved by NBANOITALL


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> Considering they finally preformed that correct operation on him, and he's finally had enough time to heal, and he's putting up Piston numbers. I think the ghost of grant is going to haunt your pesimistic smart mouth.
> 
> This message is aproved by NBANOITALL


Pesimistic smart mouth? I have nothing against Hill, I even have him on my fantasy team, but I wouldn't start saying that he's gonna be great because the same thing has been said the last couple years now, and it hasn't came true. I hope it does this year, but I'm not stupid enough to say it will considering the past. I'm not sure how he's exactly putting up Piston numbers either, since his points, rebounds, and assists are all worse than he had any season when he was in Detroit.


----------



## kflo

hill's a nice story and a guy to root for. i'd prefer to vote the all-stars based on the guys playing the best ball, and i'd prefer to wait a little longer to vote. i don't like voting for guys on things not related to level of play.


----------



## Doggpound

Lebron will get more votes than anyone except Yao.

And Artest will get picked by the coaches (barring another rap/HD camera fiasco)

He'll get the imaginary comeback player of the year if anything.


----------



## Amareca

The West would have a ridiclulous lineup if Dirk played SG and Duncan or Amare C.

Duncan
Amare
Garnett
Dirk
Kobe

That would be the best 5 players in the West anyway.

Actually I guess the NBA could list Amare as C on the allstar ballots considering he is starting pretty much every game at center now and Hunter only plays when Amare is on the bench with all PF minutes going to Marion and other wing players.

They should limit the fan voting to stop guys like Francis in the last 3 years or so and Yao from starting the allstar game.

That said I won't vote for Grant Hill.


If possible I'd vote Duncan, Amare, Garnett if one of them is listed as C. If not I'll vote Yao, KG and Amare with Kobe and Allen in the backcourt.

In the East, Shaq, JO, Pierce, Lebron and Wade.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> Same thing was said last year, the year before, the year before, etc. Shut your mouth until he can actually play 30+ games in a season.


It is really not your place to tell anyone here to shut their mouth. That being said, everyone has every right to be skeptical about Hill's return, *but* this is by far the best he has looked in any of the comeback attempts. We're talking no missed practices and only one missed preseason game where he was kept out as a precaution. No special treatment on the ankle and no reported soreness or problems. And he has played the back to back and played 38 mins on the second half of a back to back. Something that never would have happened before. Clearly things are different this time around.

That being said, i'd love to see Hill make the All-Star team. His numbers are pretty good right now and he is getting better every game. It is a possibility, whether by vote or by coaches. In the past he always had huge fan support for All-Star games and with the feel-good story of this year, he might have a shot at getting voted in by the fans.


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> That being said, everyone has every right to be skeptical about Hill's return, *but* this is by far the best he has looked in any of the comeback attempts.


So never in the past was it said that that particular year was the year he'd come back because that season was by far the best he has looked in any of the comback attempts? It's the same thing over and over agame. Yes it may be the best he has looked, but the same exact thing was said before. And if history repeats itself, which it tends to do at times, next year and the year after that you'll be saying the same thing, that it is by far the best Hill has looked, and he just might be back for real this time. I hope he stays healthy for two reasons, he was a great player when he was healthy and he needs to be back playing basketball, and also because he's on my fantasy team, and I'm kinda week at the F position. I already got Baron Davis at PG who has already missed some time, I don't need Hill going down too.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> So never in the past was it said that that particular year was the year he'd come back because that season was by far the best he has looked in any of the comback attempts? It's the same thing over and over agame. Yes it may be the best he has looked, but the same exact thing was said before. And if history repeats itself, which it tends to do at times, next year and the year after that you'll be saying the same thing, that it is by far the best Hill has looked, and he just might be back for real this time. I hope he stays healthy for two reasons, he was a great player when he was healthy and he needs to be back playing basketball, and also because he's on my fantasy team, and I'm kinda week at the F position. I already got Baron Davis at PG who has already missed some time, I don't need Hill going down too.


That's fine, but you are letting your pessimism get in the way of reality. It is clear to see this time is different. You can see it with Hill on the court and you can read it in the way the situation is being reported.

Say what you want, but this time is most definitely not the same. Maybe you haven't seen him on the court yet. He never looked healthy before. He does now.


----------



## Jewelz

He has been great so far this season. It sucks that he couldent have been healthy while McGrady was there, it could have been something real special, but atleast he is ok and can still play the game


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> That's fine, but you are letting your pessimism get in the way of reality. It is clear to see this time is different. You can see it with Hill on the court and you can read it in the way the situation is being reported.
> 
> Say what you want, but this time is most definitely not the same. Maybe you haven't seen him on the court yet. He never looked healthy before. He does now.


Look at it from my view for a second. Could you not have said pretty much the same thing you're saying now before? One of the previous years he looked better than he did before. One of the times you could've said, and I know that because it was said, that "this time is different". This time very well may be different, but so could've last time and the time before that. Once he does it, I'll believe it. Until then, I have absolutely no confidence in him making a recovery. I really hope he does though. And before writing a response to this, think if you could say the same thing past years. It's the same thing over and over again, I've been fooled too many times, this time I won't fall for it. Best of luck to Grant though, best of luck.


----------



## JT

*spark it.*

Of course Hill still has game. It wasn't knee surgery he had, it was his ankle. It'll take a few months for him to get really re-introduced into the NBA game since its been awhile since his last full season, then he'll really start to spark.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> The West would have a ridiclulous lineup if Dirk played SG and Duncan or Amare C.
> 
> Duncan
> Amare
> Garnett
> Dirk
> Kobe
> 
> That would be the best 5 players in the West anyway.
> 
> Actually I guess the NBA could list Amare as C on the allstar ballots considering he is starting pretty much every game at center now and Hunter only plays when Amare is on the bench with all PF minutes going to Marion and other wing players.
> 
> They should limit the fan voting to stop guys like Francis in the last 3 years or so and Yao from starting the allstar game.
> 
> That said I won't vote for Grant Hill.
> 
> 
> If possible I'd vote Duncan, Amare, Garnett if one of them is listed as C. If not I'll vote Yao, KG and Amare with Kobe and Allen in the backcourt.
> 
> In the East, Shaq, JO, Pierce, Lebron and Wade.


This thread had nothing at all to do with amare, but somehow, there it is.


Anyway, Grants a great story, but with the numbers he's putting up, he doesn't get my vote for an allstar.


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> 
> 
> This thread had nothing at all to do with amare, but somehow, there it is.
> 
> 
> Anyway, Grants a great story, but with the numbers he's putting up, he doesn't get my vote for an allstar.


[email protected]


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> Look at it from my view for a second. Could you not have said pretty much the same thing you're saying now before? One of the previous years he looked better than he did before. One of the times you could've said, and I know that because it was said, that "this time is different". This time very well may be different, but so could've last time and the time before that. Once he does it, I'll believe it. Until then, I have absolutely no confidence in him making a recovery. I really hope he does though. And before writing a response to this, think if you could say the same thing past years. It's the same thing over and over again, I've been fooled too many times, this time I won't fall for it. Best of luck to Grant though, best of luck.


Man, you are hard-headed. No, the last attempts, I could not have said that he has played with *zero*, *nada*, *no* special treatment on his ankle. I could not have said he played 38 mins in the second game of a back to back because he wouldn't have played at all. I could not have said he hasn't sat out of any games or practices. I could not have said that Hill isn't sitting in the lockerroom with his ankle in a huge bucket of ice after every practice and game. And the last times, his ankle was always the topic after every game. This year, no one locally is even talking about the ankle anymore. And the last times I couldn't have talked about the great D Hill was able to play on a guy like Kobe or how he has been shaking Andrei Kirilenko and Raja Bell of the Jazz. 

Again, ignore it all you want. Things are different this time.


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> Again, ignore it all you want. Things are different this time.


Things were different last time too, and the time before, and the time before, etc.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> Things were different last time too, and the time before, and the time before, etc.


Ugh. Forget it. If you actually have seen him play this year, it would be pretty easy to see.


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Ugh. Forget it. If you actually have seen him play this year, it would be pretty easy to see.


As it was last year, and the year before, etc.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> As it was last year, and the year before, etc.


Thats a great argument. Good job!

:greatjob:


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats a great argument. Good job!
> 
> :greatjob:


Just lose it ..*argagagahahahahhaahg* just lose it *arghahgahgahahhaha* 

dont even bother replying to him.


----------



## Spriggan

Grant's having a sweet game.

Yet again.


----------



## JNice

19-4-4 with a quarter and a half to go


----------



## Pejavlade

hes having a great game is ak guarding him??


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> hes having a great game is ak guarding him??


AK and Raja Bell. He's worked them both a few times.


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats a great argument. Good job!
> 
> :greatjob:


It's not an argument. What, you think I'm saying Hill isn't gonna be good this season? Or I don't want him to be good this season? No, I'm just not stupid enough to fall for it again.


----------



## JNice

32-5-5 .. like last year.. uh-huh ...

Took AK47 to school.


----------



## Spriggan

Grant's my fantasy stud.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> Grant's my fantasy stud.


I should have taken him. Stupid JNice!


----------



## BallBiologist

Asked about is this the grant of old from detroit?

Grant: I dont know about that... I need to start dunking first..heh


----------



## hobojoe

From what I've seen, read, and heard, I think Hill's going to make it through the year without a major ankle problem. With that said, if he's going to get injured, I really hope it's Saturday against Indiana. If he plays in two more games, regardless of if he gets injured or not, his salary can't come off the books until his contract's up(unless he opted out).


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 32-5-5 .. like last year.. uh-huh ...
> 
> Took AK47 to school.


No, the best he's been since his injury, just like last year. :yes:


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> No, the best he's been since his injury, just like last year. :yes:


Great post! Too bad he didn't play last year.


----------



## JT3000

lmao

I smell a troll. And he isn't the smart kind.


----------



## JNice

Grant's last 4 games -

25.5 pts
4.25 asts
7.75 rebs

53% shooting. Those could be All-Star numbers.


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Grant's last 4 games -
> 
> 25.5 pts
> 4.25 asts
> 7.75 rebs
> 
> 53% shooting. Those could be All-Star numbers.


I hope he ups the assist... 20/7/7 would be nice... i'm sure when cat comes back...he wont be scoring many 30's unless the offense is carried through the 3 guys mobely/cat/hill...


----------



## The_Franchise

Utah isn't a great 3 pt shooting team but they didn't hit a single trey tonight. Once Mobley comes back the Magic are going to have a very formidable perimeter defense of Francis, Mobley and Stevenson. 

Cato has 9 blocks in his last 3 games.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> Cato has 9 blocks in his last 3 games.


Cato's numbers won't blow anyone away, but he has been great for this team. He makes a lot of key plays and has made very, very few mistakes. Him and Dwight together in the frontcourt are pretty good rebounding and blocking shots.


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>JT3000</b>!
> lmao
> 
> I smell a troll. And he isn't the smart kind.


lmao. You guys are really freaking funny. I'm a dumbass and an idiot for not believing Grant Hill will play a large amount of games this year? 



> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Great post! Too bad he didn't play last year.


You know what I mean. We've been through this exact same thing with Hill before. We've heard before that this will be the year, and that he's doing things he didn't do before. Therefore I'm not gonna actually believe that until he proves that he can stay healthy. It's like the little boy who cried wolf, except here it's the little Grant would cried healthy.


----------



## BallBiologist

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Cato's numbers won't blow anyone away, but he has been great for this team. He makes a lot of key plays and has made very, very few mistakes. Him and Dwight together in the frontcourt are pretty good rebounding and blocking shots.


 only b/c we never had a real center since shaq left..hah


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> We've been through this exact same thing with Hill before.


You keep saying that, although we *have not* been through the exact same thing before.


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> You keep saying that, although we *have not* been through the exact same thing before.


Yes we have. Of course he hasn't played as good right now as he did in past times, but you could say that exact same statement in past seasons, that's my point. Yes he's playing better, but he was playing better before and still had to sit out most of the season. Yes this may be the best he's been since his injury, but there was also another time where the same exact statement was said, yet he still got injured despite being better than he had been since the injury.


----------



## Spriggan

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> Yes we have. Of course he hasn't played as good right now as he did in past times, but you could say that exact same statement in past seasons, that's my point. Yes he's playing better, but he was playing better before and still had to sit out most of the season. Yes this may be the best he's been since his injury, but there was also another time where the same exact statement was said, yet he still got injured despite being better than he had been since the injury.


The difference this year is he's had a much much longer time to rehabilitate his ankle than he has in the past.


----------



## wild_style

ill get back to the actual point of this thread, i will be voting for grant if he continues to play the way he is right now.
if he can keep contributing like this i can not think of anyone more deserving of an all star spot


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> Yes we have. Of course he hasn't played as good right now as he did in past times, but you could say that exact same statement in past seasons, that's my point. Yes he's playing better, but he was playing better before and still had to sit out most of the season. Yes this may be the best he's been since his injury, but there was also another time where the same exact statement was said, yet he still got injured despite being better than he had been since the injury.


Okay let me break it down to you since you obviously have no idea what you're talking about. This time Hill had a completely different kind of surgery to repair the cause of the repeated break. This comeback is the first time Hill hasn't had to sit out practices, limit minutes, etc. He hasn't even needed to wrap or ice his ankle. This comeback is completely different from the others and NO, that's not what was being said all the other times.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> Yes we have. Of course he hasn't played as good right now as he did in past times, but you could say that exact same statement in past seasons, that's my point. Yes he's playing better, but he was playing better before and still had to sit out most of the season. Yes this may be the best he's been since his injury, but there was also another time where the same exact statement was said, yet he still got injured despite being better than he had been since the injury.


Obviously there is no getting through to you. Just to add, doctors have told the Orlando organization that Hill's ankle is completely healed and that the only reason his ankle would break again is if he sustained an impact that would break any normal person's ankle. Not that that will change your mind, just thought i'd throw that out there.


----------



## socco

You guys really like sticking up for Hill and trying to make it sound like I'm saying something bad about him don't you? Has Hill not been injured for a very long time. Is it not almost every year that it sounds like he will be back for good? Take out this year, and look at the year he was supposed to be the best. You guys were probably saying, "he's better than he's been before, he's definately back. It looks like the injury isn't affecting him." The same thing you're saying this year. I don't know what doctors said and I don't care, and have no reason to care. All I know is that there have been 3 times or so now where Hill was making a comeback and everything looked like he would be healthy, and guess what, every time he got injured again. Once he plays over 40 games this year, I'll believe he's going to play more that 40 games this year, but not a second before. And there's very good reason for thinking that based on him supposedly being healthy many many times in the past.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> You guys really like sticking up for Hill and trying to make it sound like I'm saying something bad about him don't you? Has Hill not been injured for a very long time. Is it not almost every year that it sounds like he will be back for good? Take out this year, and look at the year he was supposed to be the best. You guys were probably saying, "he's better than he's been before, he's definately back. It looks like the injury isn't affecting him." The same thing you're saying this year. I don't know what doctors said and I don't care, and have no reason to care. All I know is that there have been 3 times or so now where Hill was making a comeback and everything looked like he would be healthy, and guess what, every time he got injured again. Once he plays over 40 games this year, I'll believe he's going to play more that 40 games this year, but not a second before. And there's very good reason for thinking that based on him supposedly being healthy many many times in the past.


All that is being said to you is that things are very different this time and all you can come back with is "thats what was said before" .... all the previous attempts, the injury was obviously effecting him on the court and he *never* looked 100% before. This year, there has be no sign whatsoever of him not being 100%. Among the dozen other reasons already given to you.


----------



## Pioneer10

Who cares if his ankle holds up or not? I'm just happy for the guy that he is out there and playing well. He's one of the nicer guys in the league and plays a well rounded game. He's a good mentor for Howard and it's always good to get all that losing out of Orlando's system. After all he' what 32? His career doesn't have the longest shelf life left even if didn't have all the injuries. If he does get hurt which I hope doesn't happen, I'm proud of the guy of working his as* off and not just taking the money and run

By the way, it looked like Grant Hill was the best SF in the league against guess who AK47


----------



## socco

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> All that is being said to you is that things are very different this time and all you can come back with is "thats what was said before" .... all the previous attempts, the injury was obviously effecting him on the court and he *never* looked 100% before. This year, there has be no sign whatsoever of him not being 100%. Among the dozen other reasons already given to you.


Oh my, you just don't get it.  We've been tricked before, I don't care if he got a brand new ankle, I'm not gonna believe he'll stay healthy until I see it.


----------



## Kunlun

Let's lobby for Grant Hill to be Most Improved Player this season if he continues like this.


----------



## Hakeem

Man, I'm so happy for Grant Hill. He's one of my all-time favourite players. It's extremely gratifying to read that he dropped 30-odd while being guarded by Kirilenko.


----------



## Idunkonyou

Hill is back and looking like an allstar. No doubt about it. You can say, oh we have seen this before. Well obviously you haven't watched the Magic the last 4 years. Hill hasn't looked this good since his Piston days. 

He sat out basically the last 2 years to heal and is finally 100%. 

So far the Magic have two players having allstar seasons in Francis and Hill. 

The haters are owned.


----------



## BallBiologist

So the Magic have 2 all stars on the same team for the first time since Shaq/Penny era?

wow..


----------



## Hoopla

Hill is now averaging over 20 ppg while shooting over 50% per game. Pretty impressive stats. As are the competition he's done it against (Kobe, AK).

The ability is there, the only question now is whether his ankle will hold up. I'll admit he's looked better than any of his previous attempts, but we still have to wait and see.

Either way though, I'm sure a large part of him is just happy to be alive after reading about that recently-revealed Staph infection he had a year ago that had him in serious condition.


----------



## nbanoitall

NBANOITALL called it here first.

This Message approved by NBANOITALL.

Vote Grant Hill Allstar 2005 :yes:


----------



## HeinzGuderian

no vote from me


----------



## hobojoe

q, you got OWNED!!!  

Not only is Hill averaging just over 19 ppg this season, but he's in the Top 15 in the NBA in FG% at over 51% from the floor. The Magic really need to run more plays for him.


----------



## Dre

Hill deserves more thana sympathy vote, he's come back, and come back with a vengeance. He got my vote.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> no vote from me


That's because you think Vince Carter is better then Grant Hill, which he isn't


----------



## nbanoitall

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the ghost of grant is going to haunt your pesimistic smart mouth.


 Well q, do you see dead people? Sorry buddy thats actually Grant Hill still kickin *** on your TV screen every game.

So q, i think its time for you to shut your mouth. It was never time for me to shut mine


----------



## JNice

Well, people who want to see him in the game, me included, need to start voting for him because Jermaine is catching up quickly.


----------

